# It's over!



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Well talk about a choke job. Up in the 2nd half of an elimanition game and no one wants to make a shot or play defense to save their lives. And by the way, Raef needs to go. If we can trade him for an Antonio Davis type player, or Antionio Davis himself then maybe we can make it to the NBA championship. Yeah, Davis is 35 years old but he'd atleast give us 3 good years and I'm pretty sure the salaries match up. Another guy that would really help our team is the JYD, or for you people that aren't familiar with the 450 NBA players in the league, JYD stands for the Junk Yard Dog aka Jerome Williams.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Well talk about a choke job. Up in the 2nd half of an elimanition game and no one wants to make a shot or play defense to save their lives. And by the way, Raef needs to go. If we can trade him for an Antonio Davis type player, or Antionio Davis himself then maybe we can make it to the NBA championship. Yeah, Davis is 35 years old but he'd atleast give us 3 good years and I'm pretty sure the salaries match up. Another guy that would really help our team is the JYD, or for you people that aren't familiar with the 450 NBA players in the league, JYD stands for the Junk Yard Dog aka Jerome Williams.


I was really helping Dallas would win that series. :sigh:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I finally believe that Cuban will listen to Donny Jr. and get some tough-minded veterans on the club that are "willing" to do the dirty work of setting pics, taking charges, rotating on time and especially knowing WHERE to rotate to, and understand how to box out to get the rebound.

Najera is tough and one of a couple of the very FEW good defenders on this team.

I would love to see AD with the Mavericks. Shawn Bradley and RLF could learn QUICKLY how to fight for position in the paint or AD would let them know quickly!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

JEEBUS!!!! Did everyone forget how to pass and dribble in the 4th!!!!!


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: It's over!*



> Originally posted by <b>Rupp</b>!
> 
> 
> I was really helping Dallas would win that series. :sigh:


Haha, what was I thinking when I typed that? I meant hoping not helping. :laugh:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Same. I was really hoping for Dallas to beat the Spurs, 'coz Spurs knocked out my team, Lakers.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

*AD won't budge*

The Raptors won't trade AD. They signed him to a huge contract and Raef's won't match up anyways...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Do you have any idea how much the Raptors want to trade AD, this guy makes 12 MILLION A YEAR!!


----------



## Flipper34 (Jun 2, 2003)

Steve Kerr just came off the bench and ruined this teams chances. How can you let an old man do that to you? 4, 3 pointers!!!! 4. that was horrible.


----------

